# Glock question



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Why are their .380 line for leo only? Is there something i'm missing?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that it has something to do with our importation laws. Probaby has one too many dimples on the handle or something and therefore is an "assault" pistol.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Because it doesn't have enough "points" to get in the US due to importation laws. Some of the other Glocks are brought in only with a serrated trigger, or with adjustable sights that are later switched out in Smyrna in order to earn enough "points" for importation. Silly rules - but rules they have to follow.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

please excuse my ignorance ,but what are points? Can one legally be brouht into the country if purchased legally elsewhere? Sounds like some bullshit if you ask me..


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would love to see the .380 line become available. I am sure there would be a line a mile long for one. I wish they would figure out a way to get them here because I would like to have one myself.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually, I don't think GLOCK feels that they would be a good seller in the US. They are the size of a G19 & G26 - and are blowback operation I believe.

They are intended for sale in countries that don't allow civilians to own a handgun chambered in military cartridges - like 9x19 Para/Luger.

Here's a reference to learn about the "point" for importation:

http://www.atf.gov/forms/download/atf-f-5330-5.pdf


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im just waiting for Glock to come out with a single stack 9mm.. Itll never happen though....


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Because it doesn't have enough "points" to get in the US due to importation laws. Some of the other Glocks are brought in only with a serrated trigger, or with adjustable sights that are later switched out in Smyrna in order to earn enough "points" for importation. Silly rules - but rules they have to follow.


What he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks for the link scuba,I had it right, pure bullshit! Not that I would buy one in .380,but always wanted to know.Thank you again sir!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Miami Matt said:


> thanks for the link scuba,I had it right, pure bullshit! Not that I would buy one in .380,but always wanted to know.Thank you again sir!


The stupid GCA68 mandates it. The sporting use requirement is useless. I will admit that it helps domestic manufacturers, but they have lagged far behind foreign firearm designs. As much as I love made in America, domestic firearm manufacturers should have to compete with the imports.

If Glock was smart they would make a single stack G26, but innovation and attention to its market base is not one of Glock's strong suits.


----------

